# UKC CA RANCHO CORDOVA SHOW



## American_Pit13

CALIFORNIA
GOLD COUNTRY HOUNDS & HUNTERS
RANCHO CORDOVA (O) CONF JS
Jul 17; Rebecca Harris JS GUN HERD (except BSD) TERR Entries 3:30-4:30 pm Show 5:30 pm NLC: Novice Puppy
Jul 18; S1 Kimberly Allison JS GUARD SCENT SIGHT GUN NORTH HERD (except BSD) TERR COMP Entries 8-9 am Show 10 am NLC: Novice Puppy, Stud Dog, Brood Bitch, Veteran, Altered, Total Dog (Held in Conjunction with Nor Cal American Pit Bull Club & Central Valley Rat Terrier Club)
Jul 18; S2 Patricia Johnson JS GUARD SCENT SIGHT GUN NORTH HERD (except BSD) TERR COMP Entries 8-9 am Show 10:30 am NLC: Novice Puppy, Veteran, Altered, Total Dog (Held in Conjunction with Nor Cal American Pit Bull Club & Central Valley Rat Terrier Club)
Jul 19; S1 Lorraine Tayeb JS GUARD SCENT SIGHT GUN NORTH HERD (except BSD) TERR COMP Entries 8-9 am Show 9:30 am NLC: Novice Puppy, Stud Dog, Brood Bitch, Veteran, Altered, Total Dog (Held in Conjunction with Nor Cal American Pit Bull Club & Central Valley Rat Terrier Club)
Jul 19; S2 Olen Nichols JS GUARD SCENT SIGHT GUN NORTH HERD (except BSD) TERR COMP Entries 8-9 am Show 10 am NLC: Novice Puppy, Veteran, Altered, Total Dog (Held in Conjunction with Nor Cal American Pit Bull Club & Central Valley Rat Terrier Club)
DOS $25; JS $10; Pee Wee & Sub Junior $5; NLC $7; PE $20, $15 2nd dog same show received by July 11, 2009
Hagan Park, 2197 Chase Drive 95670; Hwy 50 west exit, go left on Mather Field Rd, turn right onto Folsom Blvd, turn left onto Coloma Rd, turn left onto Chase Drive.
Chairperson: Mark Golden (408) 504-4794 [email protected]
Event Secretary: Dennis Blickenstaff, PO Box 96, Gold Run CA 95717 (408) 799-5419 [email protected]


----------



## American_Pit13

Here is the info for the Weight Pull: CALIFORNIA NOR CAL APBT CLUB RANCHO CORDOVA (O) WPULL (Held in conjunction with Gold Country Hounds & Hunters event) Jul 18; Jason Crociani (Nancy Best backup) WPULL Wheels-B Entries 7-7:30 Pull 8 am Jul 19; Jason Crociani (Nancy Best backup) WPULL Wheels-B Entries 7-7:30 Pull 8 am DOS $20; PE $15 received by July 8, 2009 Hagen Park 2197 Chase Drive 95670; Hwy 50 west exit, go left on Mather Field Rd, turn right onto Folsom Blvd, turn left onto Coloma Rd, turn left onto Chase Drive. Chairperson: Janice Snyder (775) 721-4230 [email protected] Event Secretary: Karyn Myers, 7500 Wachtell Way, Orangevale CA 95662 (916) 607-7688 [email protected]


----------

